
Windows edge browser dies when search set to Google and I type in address bar - PatrolX
Suddenly Windows edge browser dies when the search engine is set to Google and I type in the address bar.  Tested on a number of computers, same thing.<p>Bing, Yahoo and DuckDuckGo all work fine.
======
scott31
Embrace, extend, and extinguish

